# Best online place to get car insurance quotes?



## ianFRST

after realising my parents just renew their policy EVERY year (for the past 5 years :wall without even trying to get it cheaper (with CIS)

im going to have a go at getting some better quotes, seeing as its nearly time for renewal :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo

I always get cheaper quotes going direct to the likes of Churchill, LV, etc etc than if I go through any of the comparison sites. I was speaking to an insurance broker the other day and he reckons insurance companies just use the net to help their cashflow, and so you can never really predict who is going to be the cheapest.


----------



## cdti_sri

directline.co.uk are the best i have used and also the cheapest I got but then im from NI and we are special.


----------



## Schnorbitz

Confused.com or moneysupermarket.com. Check out moneyavingexpert.com for more advice. I reckon this will save your parents at least £50. I showed a colleague how to use confused.com and they saved £150 on their renewal - I got a box of chocolates!


----------



## ardandy

Still use the phone though!

Ring CIS back after you get the best quote, they'll probably match it!


----------



## Schnorbitz

ardandy said:


> Still use the phone though!
> 
> Ring CIS back after you get the best quote, they'll probably match it!


Yes, use your search results to see if your current insurer can match or beat the best quote. I've done this with my current insurer and it saves the hassle of moving, plus you save money!:thumb:

I think directline don't participate in price comparisons, so would be worth going direct for a quote.


----------



## Pezza4u

try www.chrisknott.co.uk


----------



## HairyG

I used gocompare.com and got the same cover with the same insurer £50 cheaper than my renewal notice:thumb: 

I then rang them up and asked why I could buy cheaper on the net than the renewal quote and they knocked another £10 off:thumb:

So I reckon the best way is to use one or more of the web comparison sites and then hit the phone


----------



## ianFRST

ardandy said:


> Still use the phone though!
> 
> Ring CIS back after you get the best quote, they'll probably match it!


aiiiiiii, CIS actually beat the rest before i even told them the other quotes


----------



## goldieandblacki

Try Aplan insurance highly recommended !


----------



## Dave^

ianFRST said:


> after realising my parents just renew their policy EVERY year (for the past 5 years :wall without even trying to get it cheaper (with CIS)
> 
> im going to have a go at getting some better quotes, seeing as its nearly time for renewal :thumb:


try tesco value..... i saved over £100 over usual tesco..... :thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1

Bell / Admiral. - Maybe worth trying multicar.


----------

